# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Ατυχημα Μ/V Ice Prince

## nautikos

Στις 13/1/08 το ελληνικης πλοιοκτησιας *Ice Prince* παρουσιασε κλιση 25 μοιρων λογω μετατοπισης φορτιου στα ανοιχτα του Plymouth της Αγγλιας. Το 20μελες πληρωματα απομακρυνθηκε απο το πλοιο. Περισσοτερα εδω αλλα και αποσπασμα απο τη βρετανικη τηλεοραση.

----------


## Apostolos

> Στις 13/1/08 το ελληνικης πλοιοκτησιας *Ice Prince* παρουσιασε κλιση 25 μοιρων λογω μετατοπισης φορτιου στα ανοιχτα του Plymouth της Αγγλιας. Το 20μελες πληρωματα απομακρυνθηκε απο το πλοιο. Περισσοτερα εδω αλλα και αποσπασμα απο τη βρετανικη τηλεοραση.


Κλασσική περίπτωση ξυλάδικου με αρνητικό GM!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι δυνατό να έχει αρνητικό GM; Δηλαδή να έχει αρνητική ευστάθεια, αφού το σημείο που τέμνονται το διάνυσμα της άνωσης σε κλίση και το διάνυσμα του βάρους να είναι κάτω από το κέντρο βάρους; Ή έγινε έτσι όταν μετατοπίστικε το φορτίο (λόγω κακής συσκευασίας πχ);

----------


## Apostolos

Στις 99&#37; των περιπτώσεων στα ξυλάδικα πλοία οι κλίσεις είναι λόγω αρνητικού GM. Η στοιβασία πλέον γίνετε και ελέγχετε απο ειδικούς και ο κίνδυνος μετατόπισης είναι ελάχιστος. Όταν πλησιάζεις στην οριακή επιτρεπόμενη τιμή των 10 cm GM που απαιτεί ο κανονισμός, αν υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στον υπολογισμό της ευστάθειας, στα στοιχεία του φορτίου, απο λάθος χειρισμό του ballast ή απο πιθανό βρέξιμο του φορτίου (άρα αυξάνει και το βάρος του, σαν αποτέλεσμα το να ανέβει το κέντρο βάρους του φορτίου), τότε είναι πιθανόν το πλοίο να έχει αρνητικό GM. Φυσικά το πλοίο με αρνητική ευστάθεια δέν βουλιάζει οπωσδήποτε (ποιό πιθανόν είναι να μήν βυθιστεί) αλλα πέρνει μία μεγάλη κλίση η οποία παραμένει σταθερη. Αυτό γίνετε γιατι με την κλίση αυξάνη ο όγκος των εκτοπιζόμενων υδάτων απο την γάστρα και ο μοχλοβραχείωνας επαναφοράς (GZ) γίνετε θετικός. Συγνώμη για τα λίγο περίεργα αλλα όποιος θέλει περισσότερες πληροφορίες ας μου στήλει pm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι περίεργα και καλό είναι να τα γράφουμε αυτά να τα ε΄χουν υπόψη τους και άλλοι (νέοι ναυτικοί, φοιτητές ΑΕΝ κ.λπ.) μήπως και γλιτώσουν παρόμοιες κακοτοπές. Και για να μη φαίνονβται περίεργα ας τα εξηγήσουμε λίγο (δεν είμαι καπετάνιος ή ναυπηγός και είναιο ότι θυμάμαι από το εργαστήριο εφαρμοσμένης υδραυλικής από φοιτητής οπότε ας διρθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω κάτι λάθος):
Μετακεντρικό ύψος ή GM είναι η απόσταση μεταξή του κέντρου βάρους (σημείο G... μην πάει το μυαλό σας στο πονηρό :Wink: ) και του σημείου που τέμνονται το διάνυσμα του βάρους και το διάνυσμα της άνωσης όταν το πλοίο έχει κλίση). Όσο μεγαλύτεο είναι το GM τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απόσταση μεταξύ της καθέτου από το κέντρο βάρους στο διάνυσμα της άνωσης (GZ), δηλαδή ο μοχλοιβωραφίωνας του ζέυγους δυνάμεων που επαναφέρει το σκάφος στην κατακόρυφο αν πάρει κλίση.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ! Απλά το GM παραμένει (και πάλι θεωρητικά) σταθερό σε ένα σημείο σε κλίσεις το πολύ 10 μοιρών. Απο εκεί και μετά το GM δέν έχει καμία σημασία σαν κρητήριο ευστάθειας. Απο κεί και μετα σαν μέτρο πέρνουμε τον GZ και τις τιμές του που εξάγουμε απο την καμπύλη ευστάθειας. Έτσι με την εξαγώμενη τιμή απο την καμπύλη ευσταθείας ή τους Πίνακες ΚΝ επί του εκτοπίσματος λαμβάνουμε την ανορθωτική ροπή (ή ανατρεπτική ροπή). Του πλοίου μας. Έτσι στην περίπτωση του άτυχου μας πλοίου η μετατόπιση που αναφέρει το BBC να μήν ισχύει καθολοκληρία, απλά με την εισροή των θαλάσσιων μαζών στο κατάστρωμα να προξενήθηκε άυξηση του βάρους στο φορτίο καταστρώματος και απώλεια ευστάθειας. Δέν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τα ακριβή αίτια αλλα με άνεμο 7 8 μποφόρ τα πλοία ταξιδέυουν σαν μπουνάτσα! Ένας υποπλοίαρχος ενώς ξυλάδικου είναι συνήθως πολύ εμπειρος ναυτικός και απο την Ολλανδία δεν σε αφήνουν με το φορτίο κακός στοιβασμένο και ασφαλισμένο!

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές φώτο του πλοίου απο το Shipspotting
http://media.shipspotting.com/uploads/photos/397788.jpg
http://media.shipspotting.com/uploads/photos/7487.jpg

Και το ανακεινωθέν του Αγγλικού Ναυτιλιακού Πρακτορείου
http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-pr...479&m=1&y=2008

Ευχόμαστε όλοι οι ναυτικοί να ξεπεράσουν την τραγική τους εμπειρία...

----------


## gvaggelas

Επικίνδυνη κλίση, που πιθανότατα προκλήθηκε από μετατόπιση φορτίου, πήρε το ελληνικό φορτηγό πλοίο «Ice Prince», νηολογίου Πειραιά 10987, που, φορτωμένο ξυλεία, έπλεε το βράδυ της Κυριακής ανοιχτά του Πλύμουθ, στη Βρετανία, με προορισμό την Αίγυπτο. 

Το 20μελές πλήρωμα, εκ των οποίων οι 10 ναυτικοί είναι Έλληνες, υποχρεώθηκε να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο.
Όπως δήλωσε εκπρόσωπος της βρετανικής ακτοφυλακής, δώδεκα μέλη του πληρώματος τα παρέλαβε ελικόπτερο το βράδυ της Δευτέρας ενώ τα άλλα οκτώ μέλη, σκάφη της ακτοφυλακής.
Απο την ξαφνική κλίση τραυματίστηκε ελαφρά ο 60χρονος υποπλοίαρχος, Νίκος Παπαδάκης, ο οποίος μεταφέρθηκε με ελικόπτερο της βρετανικής ακτοφυλακής, ενώ ο πλοίαρχος, Χαράλαμπος Αρβανίτης, ζήτησε τη μεταφορά στη στεριά και των υπολοίπων μελών του πληρώματος, καθώς έκρινε επικίνδυνη την κατάσταση.
Ο 60χρονος υποπλοίαρχος μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο, όπου νοσηλεύθηκε για λίγες ώρες και το πρωί της Δευτέρας πήρε εξιτήριο, καθώς είναι καλά στην υγεία του.

Η μεταφορά και των 19 ναυτικών -ανάμεσά τους και ο πλοίαρχος- πραγματοποιήθηκε με επιτυχία, ενώ το υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοίο, που ανήκει στην εταιρεία Volcano Carier, με έδρα τον Παναμά, και διαχειρίζεται απο την εταιρεία Elmar Shipping, έχει πάρει μεγαλύτερη κλίση και παρασύρεται από τους ανέμους -έξι έως επτά μποφόρ- που επικρατούν στην περιοχή.
Κοντά του βρίσκονται τέσσερα πλοία, καθώς και γαλλικό ρυμουλκό, το οποίο και θα αναλάβει να το μεταφέρει σε ασφαλές λιμάνι σε περίπτωση που η ακτοφυλακή το αποφασίσει.

_www.in.gr  με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δελτίο τύπου του βρετανικού ινστιτούτου ναυαγωσωστικών (κάτι σαν το δικό μας λιμενικό αλλά μόνο για την παράκτια διάσωση): http://www.rnli.org.uk/rnli_near_you...ticleid=301335

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά βυθίστηκε το πλοίο....

----------


## maria-elena

Προκείται για πλοίο ελληνικής σημαίας που ναυάγησε...
Περισσότερες λεπτομέριες:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7188657.stm

----------

